

How to make Firefox lightning fast on linux - ertug
http://karamatli.com/pages/tips/3_Tips_For_a_Lightning_Fast_Firefox_on_Linux/

======
kunley
What to you think about vmtouch'ing the ~/.mozilla dir periodically in order
to keep it in a fs cache, instead of artificially having it on a shm fs?

Btw, vmtouch: <http://hoytech.com/vmtouch/>

~~~
ertug
vmtouch seems like a nice tool. I will try it to see if it makes any
difference. Thanks!

